# Sugarloaf 11/28/18



## speden (Nov 28, 2018)

Hitting the Loaf today. They were in the sweet spot of the storm. Deep, bottomless powder in the morning. Probably the best conditions I've had here. Just stopping for lunch and my legs are dying already. Visibility isn't too good but it's still snowing so I'll take it.

Took about 5 and a half hours to drive up from Boston last night.  I didn't get stuck in the snow until the hotel parking lot.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WJenness (Nov 28, 2018)

Just saw on twitter that Brackett is open.

Crazy.

POST PICTURES / VIDS!


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2018)

I just saw Brackett on IG, looks insane.


----------



## speden (Nov 28, 2018)

I just got back. The drive home was much quicker than the drive up since the roads were cleared. Had some trouble getting out of the Sugarloaf parking lot. They hadn't plowed it very well and I was totally stuck. Luckily a couple big guys helped push the car out or I'd still be there.

This was my first time using the Ikon pass. Boyne doesn't seem too well set up for it since you can't go direct to the lift with it. I had to stand in line for 10 minutes at guest services to get them to issue me a day ticket.

That was quite a storm. At my motel we didn't have power most of the night since trees kept falling on the power lines and taking it out. At the Loaf they were running all the lifts on diesel since the power kept having power surges.

My legs are so tired I can barely walk. After the deep powder in the morning I spent the afternoon hitting the soft bumps that formed all over the place. The fog got really think and the slopes became deserted. Such amazing conditions and hardly anyone was there to ski it. Just soft snow from start to finish.

Here's the base area first thing in the morning. Everything was buried.



I didn't stop to take any pictures of the really deep stuff, but here are some random trail shots:





Here's the fog that sprung up in the afternoon:



All in all a great day, but that long drive sucks!


----------



## speden (Nov 28, 2018)

Here's one more pic. They could have easily opened the whole mountain, but there weren't enough people there to spin all the lifts. So no Timberline or King Pine lifts today.



I didn't do any glades today since the powder on the regular trails was plenty to keep me entertained. I talked to a few people on the lifts and they told me the glades were skiing great.


----------



## Jully (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm super bummed I can't get up there until January. I'll be skiing elsewhere in great conditions every weekend, but Bracket in late November/Early December is absolutely amazing. I'm super jealous!


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 29, 2018)

Pinch Me....Is this really happening in November !?!?

Up at the Loaf yesterday as well....Incredible conditions not just for November, but for any time of year.   One of my best powder days at the Loaf in a long time.   Hit up a few glades yesterday.   Bracket had incredible coverage...Fresh lines everywhere.....Crazy deep snow.   Natural trails were incredible also.   Everything below spillway cross cut is wide open, and skiing great.   I find it amazing that Nitro is open only on Natural snow (with good coverage) in November....not sure I've ever seen that.   Get up to the Loaf if you can, and take advantage...place is a ghost town mid week.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 30, 2018)

Cat skiing on Burnt starts tomorrow! 

Amazing.

Wish I could get after it.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 30, 2018)

Terrific TR speden, really something for the end of November.  Am heading over for the weekend.  Boots aren't dialed in yet...doing the 3/8" strips of Gorilla tape to find cant-thing, but with new, dense liners (although a different brand) = a great fit, should be fun.   Guess it'll be a no-brainer demo with something wider tomorrow while the powder sticks get mounted up.
Powder, Brackett and Burnt open on Dec 1st:-o


----------



## ciscokid (Nov 30, 2018)

Incredible, thanks


----------



## bigbog (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah,
 Well I got into a lesson Saturday morning which lasted several hours....taking off ~4-5yrs of rust(ie fat) and left me tired as all h*ll by 2pm.  Apologize for no pics as I was literally too busy moving the out of shape body around over the skis to take any pictures and as I quit for a few minutes I recovered a call from the PT job recalling me to make a few edits in a job....so Back to Bangor I go early Sunday morning.  Great to begin shedding both pounds and inches...but will be back midweek to pickup where I left off and will get some pics, hopefully with some remaining pp conditions or even with some newer pow.  Still on the carvers but will have some 95s mounted up.


----------

